# Merry Christmas from Florida



## Aputernut17 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas, Aputernut, and a happy New Year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you too..Aputernut


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas back atcha from Florida.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2017)

From Pappy on the east coast off I-95.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2017)

:wave:   Hi Suzanne.  :welcome:   to the group.  Glad you're here with us.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas y'all.


----------

